# Help adding lights to my rolling stock cars.



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Still in the learning stages here with model train world. I have a few questions on adding lights to some of my rolling stock cars. From what I have learned searching blogs and ebay it seems that I'll need to add a power/pick up collector assembly with rollers. I have looked on ebay and see a few but they all seem to be listed for Loco's not rolling stock. I'm not sure how to attach the assembly to the train or the wires to it. I would like to use a red LED light in a box car to simulate a hobo fire in the car and light a couple caboose's. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks To All
Mike

I set up a test track to try and learn on (photo attached) 
Also looking for info on running auto switches on constant voltage with accessories hook up.
And why I'm at it. My trains loose power while going around corners.
To many questions and not enough time.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Is that the 2020 that slows in the corners? Or all of your locomotives do it?
Inside line slows or the outside line? Or both lines? Same transformer for both lines?
Is the O/27 track or O? Newer track or used track?

See your power lockon? Move it to the center then add another lockon to the back.
What gauge wire are you using to the lockons? You know what the lockon is right?
You sure all the pins are in?

Slows in both corners or just one side?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You can buy pickups for many of the Lionel trucks, we'll just need to have more information about the specific cars you're considering and what kind of trucks they have.

As far as "losing power in corners", you do realize that trains will slow in corners simply because of the added mechanical resistance going around the corners, right? I suspect it's not really losing power.

Since those are O27 switches, you'll have to do some modifications to them to run them on constant voltage. Here's a thread on it here, and Bruce (servoguy) has experience doing the mods.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Ed,
Thanks for the quick relpy. Yeah thats my 2020 I picked up on ebay with what I believe is a 2020w tender. I hooked up one power lock-on right next to my transformer and one on the other side near the bumpers. heres another photo and a vid if it loads.

Thanks Mike

Guess the vid was to big to load.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> Is that the 2020 that slows in the corners? Or all of your locomotives do it?
> Inside line slows or the outside line? Or both lines? Same transformer for both lines?
> Is the O/27 track or O? Newer track or used track?
> 
> ...


Sorry read your post wrong. Its all the loco's slowing in the corners. I'll load the vid on youtube and post it here. The outside track is running on track two of my transformer. Track one is where all the switches are hooked up on. But both tracks seem to slow in the corners. Its 027 track running on a MRC 270 Dual Transformer


----------



## eljefe (Jun 11, 2011)

You have a nice little layout there! Is that 6 locomotives I see? And maybe a 7th without a shell?


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

msak24cardss said:


> Sorry read your post wrong. Its all the loco's slowing in the corners. I'll load the vid on youtube and post it here. The outside track is running on track two of my transformer. Track one is where all the switches are hooked up on. But both tracks seem to slow in the corners. Its 027 track running on a MRC 270 DualTransformer



I would multi quote John but can't. 
My trains run the same through the corners as the straights? 
Unless I throttle them down to go a lower speed.

They say the 2020 runs better on true O track then O/27 track.
You know the difference in the 2 tracks?
O is a beefier tube and it sits higher then O/27. Are you sure all the track is O/27? 

You should have plenty of power with that transformer.

I will wait for a video, it slows down to a crawl? Or just a little?
Runs fine on the straights?


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

As John said it is normal for a train to slow down in turns. The tighter the turn the more they slow down. O27 turns will show a larger slow down and O72 will show much less. 
Cruise control will cure this but is more expensive. A "block system" can also be used to help in turns. Any slight grade will also slow the train down. If money is plentiful cruise control is the easiest way to cure the slowdown.
You have the right idea; read a lot and ask questions. All IMO; Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I guess something is wrong with mine.:dunno:

I don't run all that command control stuff, I just use a ZW. 
Mine will slow for a grade, but going around my O/54 curves there is no slow down at all.

I still would like to see the video, if they slow down dramatically I would say something is wrong.
But since all his corners are doing it, I guess they are slowing down just a little?


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Ok I think the link is working for youtube. As you can see (I hope) my 2020 is running on a outside stand alone track on channel 1 of my transformer, and it seems to have a little power loss in the corners but not much. On the other hand on channel 2 where I have all my switches hooked up all the loco's seem to have major power loss in the corners. I guess I'll have to lable my switches as I cant remember which one controlls which switch. You can also see the sparks when my cars pass over the switches. The switches look clean and have some use but not worn very much. I would like to run my trains at a low speed but they die in the corners.I believe the motor and shell are parts from a 2037 but I'm not sure. I purchased them in a lot on ebay. Truth is all these trains came from ebay. Looking forward to you comments and sugestions. Thanks to all for the replys.


Mike

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yfdcl4gYCis


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't see anything unusual in that video. The inside loop has a constant curve, the outside has a straight mixed in. You are seeing a normal amount of slowing on tight curves.

Sparks on the switches are somewhat normal, though cleaning the track and pickups can minimize it. If you lose contact, however briefly, you'll see sparks.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

i see u have ur lockons close to the curves, maybe check that ur connections and pins are tight on all sections. 
also might want to check gauge around curves. take a car and push it around curve with finger. see if rails tighten up on wheels.
i've seen people pull curves to tight and screw them down, tightening gauge to where the trains would bind.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The outside engine didn't look like it slowed down too much. 
Are all your curves all O/27 radius do you know?

The outside line looks to slow down on the curve down by the yard light more then the other side. What is the yard light hooked up to?

Your sure all the pins are in right and nice and tight? Is that track new or used?
I think you could work in a bigger radius on the outside line?
O/54 might fit in the space? What size is the table?

The last engine you ran on the inside loop almost looks too big for the curve. I noticed a big slow down with that one going around at one point unless that was you working the controls.
What is that engine product number?

Have you tried the other locomotives on the outside line?

You do need to put an ID on for the switches.
And remember to switch them.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

eljefe said:


> You have a nice little layout there! Is that 6 locomotives I see? And maybe a 7th without a shell?


Yeah lets see I have a 2020, 8633, 41 switcher (restore coming) 1992 GP-38 RR Club and a 1061. The 2037 motor and shell were bought in a lot for parts.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

cole226 said:


> i see u have ur lockons close to the curves, maybe check that ur connections and pins are tight on all sections.
> also might want to check gauge around curves. take a car and push it around curve with finger. see if rails tighten up on wheels.
> i've seen people pull curves to tight and screw them down, tightening gauge to where the trains would bind.


I think you might be right. I did screw down the track and might have pulled the corners to tight. I have some padding I've been waiting to put under the track before I start the ground cover so that should loosen it up. Going to break it down next week.

Thanks Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> The outside engine didn't look like it slowed down too much.
> Are all your curves all O/27 radius do you know?
> 
> The outside line looks to slow down on the curve down by the yard light more then the other side. What is the yard light hooked up to?
> ...


Hi Ed thanks for the reply.
All the track is used but I scotchbrited it before connecting and screwing them down including the switches. All my track is 027 guage with a couple 031 curves (I think) in the corners of the outside track. The light tower is hooked up to my accessories output. The table is a 4X10. That last Loco is a 1992 Railroader Club GP-39 that was soaking wet when I received it (thanks to the postman) so the speaker is blown. I numbered my switches but I still choke in the cluch..... lol


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

These are a couple of the cars I would like to light up.

View attachment 29485


View attachment 29486


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

msak24cardss said:


> These are a couple of the cars I would like to light up.


Why?

Box cars didn't have lights.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If you have a couple of O/31 curves would they be in the corner by the yard light?

The O/31 curves are taller then the O/27 curves you know? And the pins are different sizes too, if you have O/27 pins into the O/31 track they would be loose in the hole. Therefor you would not have a tight connection.


A picture.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> If you have a couple of O/31 curves would they be in the corner by the yard light?
> 
> The O/31 curves are taller then the O/27 curves you know? And the pins are different sizes too, if you have O/27 pins into the O/31 track they would be loose in the hole. Therefor you would not have a tight connection.
> 
> ...


heres a photo of the tracks


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> Why?
> 
> Box cars didn't have lights.


Going to make a boxcar on fire with red LED's and a hobo or two jumping off the moving train. Going to get a bit creative and see what happens.


----------



## Hellgate (Nov 9, 2011)

I like the plan... Light em up :smilie_daumenpos:
Big Ed, Since when did we start getting all technical on our fellow model railroaders? :smilie_daumenneg:
If you dream it........ do it! :appl:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

msak24cardss said:


> Going to make a boxcar on fire with red LED's and a hobo or two jumping off the moving train. Going to get a bit creative and see what happens.


OK, I see that from rereading your first post.

I thought you might enjoy reading this.

Hobohemia, it was wrote around the 1890's.
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~ma01/White/hobo/ridingtherails.html

The estimate the professional tramp population at about sixty thousand back then.
Some interesting reading if you want.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

What does the inside loop measure across the 180 degree curve? The ties on the tracks look like O31 track, and not O27.


----------



## callmeIshmael2 (May 28, 2012)

Hi, and welcome to a great site. Great people on this site can and will provide solid input for you as you come into as full a model railroading hand as you'd like to... As it has been said, your transformer (probably) has enough power for your layout as is, especially if it's still in good shape. Therefore, you might need to use "feeders" to the parts of your layout where the current isn't as strong. That can be done with extra lockons, as suggested, or you can solder feeders. Many 3-rail users swear by using feeders every 8 feet or so for continuous, strong power distribution. Sometimes, not so necessary on smaller layouts, but yours is getting into a zone where the extra power feeds will help. Just my opinion...


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> What does the inside loop measure across the 180 degree curve? The ties on the tracks look like O31 track, and not O27.


John I made the measurements and the inside track is a little under 27" and the outside track is right at 36". I think maybe I need to add some feeders to the corners and see what happens.

Thanks Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

big ed said:


> OK, I see that from rereading your first post.
> 
> I thought you might enjoy reading this.
> 
> ...


Always a good read when Hobo's are involved. I'm thinking of having a hobo camp somewhere in my layout also, after I know what I'm doing with the trains.

Thanks Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

callmeIshmael2 said:


> Hi, and welcome to a great site. Great people on this site can and will provide solid input for you as you come into as full a model railroading hand as you'd like to... As it has been said, your transformer (probably) has enough power for your layout as is, especially if it's still in good shape. Therefore, you might need to use "feeders" to the parts of your layout where the current isn't as strong. That can be done with extra lockons, as suggested, or you can solder feeders. Many 3-rail users swear by using feeders every 8 feet or so for continuous, strong power distribution. Sometimes, not so necessary on smaller layouts, but yours is getting into a zone where the extra power feeds will help. Just my opinion...


I have one feeder across the other side but I'll try a couple more right in the corners also. I'm thinking it might have something to do with so many switches on a small layout. Not sure though.

Thanks Mike


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

Hellgate said:


> I like the plan... Light em up :smilie_daumenpos:
> Big Ed, Since when did we start getting all technical on our fellow model railroaders? :smilie_daumenneg:
> If you dream it........ do it! :appl:


Oh Yeah !!!!
Hobo's jumping off burning boxcars and a hobo camp somewhere in the layout also.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

msak24cardss said:


> John I made the measurements and the inside track is a little under 27" and the outside track is right at 36". I think maybe I need to add some feeders to the corners and see what happens.
> 
> Thanks Mike


OK, O27 curves will slow things down on a corner, so I'm thinking that what you're seeing is fairly normal. Of course, you could have some issues with connectivity of the pins, but that's not necessarily the issue.

For permanent tubular layouts, I like to solder small jumpers across the joints on the bottom flange of the rails, this eliminates any issues with conductivity with the pins.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> OK, O27 curves will slow things down on a corner, so I'm thinking that what you're seeing is fairly normal. Of course, you could have some issues with connectivity of the pins, but that's not necessarily the issue.
> 
> For permanent tubular layouts, I like to solder small jumpers across the joints on the bottom flange of the rails, this eliminates any issues with conductivity with the pins.


That sounds like a good idea John and a cleaner look. I just came across 3 lots of Super O track on ebay 24 curves and 24 straights total, but not sure what switches will work with them. Do I have to use the original Lionel switches or something else. And thanks again for all your help and everyone else also.

Mike


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Super O is different track, and there are Super O switches. I think I'd go with a currently produced track system if you're looking to change from tubular. I doubt you want to get involved to that track at this juncture.


----------



## msak24cardss (Jul 25, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Super O is different track, and there are Super O switches. I think I'd go with a currently produced track system if you're looking to change from tubular. I doubt you want to get involved to that track at this juncture.


John I bought the super O track for my outside line only, being that I have a couple large loco's and plan on getting a couple more. I figured I'd run them on an outside loop with two turnouts per side. The 2020 and GP-38 cant run on that inside 027 track (the 2020 won't clear the 027 switches) and the GP-28 barely makes it. I want to get this all worked out before I set my layout and decorate it. I'll be breaking this layout down and expanding onto a 6X12 board.

Thanks Mike


----------

